# One Number to Rule Them All



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

One Number to Rule Them All.

*Google Voice routes calls from multiple lines, transcribes voice mail, and gives you one phone number for life.*

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sure, but how the hell do you lose telemarketers if you never change your number!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Now they will know when to call you and get you to answer the call on what they are selling.

I just ordered me the Ooma Phone. 
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11337740&whse=BC&topnav=&browse=&lang=en-US&s=1


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Interesting gadget, but the you are limited to 3000 minutes/month, and if the unit dies, you have to buy another one, the warranty is only one year.


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Just another way of Google's to know all about you


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Interesting gadget, but the you are limited to 3000 minutes/month, and if the unit dies, you have to buy another one, the warranty is only one year.


You talking about Google Voice or Ooma and if Ooma where you read that 3000 minutes/month?

For me that is more hours then I will ever use. Darn I may not use that many in a year.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Hewee you'll have to tell us how good it is. I really want to know


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK it is setting here in the box right now so I got to get it hooked up. Or I need to get online first and do something before hooking it up it says.
The Limited Time Offer at Costco has been changed again for the 2nd time that I know of so there is still more time. I think both times they added two more weeks.

One thing I do not have in this room with the cable modem and router you have to hook it up to and a working phone jack in the wall. It has one but it does not work or is on another line. I got the one in the kitchen and master bed room that is on one line. 
If I can run a line from the Ooma to the working phone jack in the next room then I can get all the phones hooked to the same line. 
I could take the cordless in the kitchen and plug that in this room and then it had to other cordless hand sets to put in the kitchen and master. 
I like talking on the corded phone the best so I do want to keep that phone in here. 
Then with the paid Ooma Premier you can have a 2nd line also along with out things that plug into that smaller box.


----------

